# New member from North Carolina



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome, Patriot, and thank you for your service. I'm new, too. This seems to be a great place to learn. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey neighbor  What side of NC are you on? Love Rockies, only had the pleasure to see one in person though.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Chapel Hill, here. We have a nice rocky at our barn. Are you nearby?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome, and don't be shy. Dont' just lurk, get out and about.
I have ridden Rockies a few times and enjoyed the gait. They are lovely horses.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for your service!!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> Chapel Hill, here. We have a nice rocky at our barn. Are you nearby?


Thank you all for the warm welcome. Our family is located near Southern Pines NC. 

Allison Finch - good eye, on the misspelling of my screen name.  I'm a bone head. :lol: I don't have have a post count high enough to answer your PM, if you could make the change you mentioned I would be deeply indebted.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and thank you for serving us...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Im in Shallotte....


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2012)

csimkunas6 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Im in Shallotte....


I have outlaws that live close to there - Varnumtown.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Patriot said:


> I have outlaws that live close to there - Varnumtown.


Oh wow! Thats about 10miles away from where I live!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2012)

csimkunas6 said:


> Oh wow! Thats about 10miles away from where I live!


Just right down the road. We're most likely coming down there this Sat. my father in-law is under Hospis care, he won't be around too much longer. We need to say our good byes and do some other stuff. 

Maybe someday we can come by and say hi to Rodeo.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Just right down the road. We're most likely coming down there this Sat. my father in-law is under Hospis care, he won't be around too much longer. We need to say our good byes and do some other stuff.
> 
> Maybe someday we can come by and say hi to Rodeo.



Oh sorry to hear that! Thats no fun to go through. But yeah, anytime....he loves meeting new people, although hes being a bit of a show off at the moment, they just moved him into the big pasture with the big boys, so hes doing his best to keep up with them.


----------

